# DCOM95 mit Crossover installieren



## lordofscotland (13. Oktober 2004)

Einen schönen guten Morgen an alle,

hab seit ca 2 Stunden Crossover als Testversion auf meinem Suse 9.1 laufen, nun wollte ich mal ausprobieren wie es ist mit Office XP unter Linux zu arbeiten.

Crossover will jedesmal das DCOM95 installieren, hab es mir bei MIcrosoft heruntergelden und den Pfad zur Datei angegeben, das Problem ist aber das es sich nicht installieren lässt.

Falls jemand von euch Rat weiss würde ich mich freuen wenn er mir diesen mitteilt.


MFG


Lordofscotland


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hatte Office XP mal unter Crossover auf Debian laufen, das ging alles wunderbar, auch ohne DCOM95 extra zu installieren.
Ich musste allerdings Internet Explorer vorher installieren lassen, hast du das auch?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

